# Looking at upgrading to a 45 g tank from my old 20 g tank



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

I did a 'search' on here the other day and found a great post with a lot of debate on cycling a new tank from an old tank (i think it was about going from a 5 g to a 15 g tank). Somehow I can't find it again. So forgive me, I know this has been discussed probably to death by now on these forums, I'm just not having any luck finding the threads I was reading before...

I currently have a 20 g tank with 2 old cories, one old newt, 2 new spotted catfish, an upside down catfish and lots of ramshorn snails. It's a planted tank with rock, petrified and natural wood in it and has been established for about 18 years now. I am looking at getting a 45 g bowfront Fluval tank and am totally nervous about the prospect of properly cycling the new tank and transferring my fish into their new "realm". I plan to transfer the rocks, plants etc with some of the gravel from the old tank, and was going to put the "used" filter media (I hope this is the right term) into the new filter that will come with the 45 g tank. I recall that someone mentioned there is something you can add to the new tank that encourages the growth of friendly bacteria? Anyways, any advice is most welcome as I haven't set up a tank for almost 20 years now and have been very lucky in that my current aquarium has done so well over that time.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

your plan looks good. Use your "used/old" filter media then new tank will be instantly cycled.. I transfer livestock from small tank to bigger one then back to small one with no problem using that method. Just don't add too many fishes at the same time.


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks jhj0112!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The plants and the filter media are all you need. Don't clean anything. You don't need any of the old substrate if you don't want. You'll be doubling the water volume so it should be all good. Just don't add anything new for at least a couple of weeks to let the inhabitants settle in and the bacteria to establish firmly.


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

Great, thanks for the info 2wheelsx2


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

If your looking for a tank I have a 50 I am helping a friend get rid of. Shoot me a pm and I can give you a price and what it comes with.


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for the offer C-kidder but picked up the new tank and stand today.


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

So far so good, no ammonia or nitrites detected, slight trace of nitrates - 2 fish in the tank with some snails so far...


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Sounds like a good plan Newt - the old filter media will have the same amount of bacteria needed to house the current inhabitants of your 20g. After they've been okay for a few weeks you should be able to up your bio-load to max out your 45 gal, just make sure you do it slowly!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

the product that helps cycle your fish tank is called nutrifin cycle or you can use seachem stability


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

i read that the substrate holds a lot of bb. 

I just tore down a tank and have the fish, plants, wood, plus uncleaned filter in another tank. The gravel was a mess so I rinsed it in old tank water and have it sitting in a colander in the temporary tank with the fish. It is the wrong kind of gravel for my apistos, too coarse, so I would love to replace it. 

Are you sure it would be ok to toss it? I have about 30 galaxies plus the 2 apistos in a 20 gallon.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The substrate does hold a lot of bb. What size filter do you have? Most of the bb will be in the biomedia of the filter. As long as you have plenty of that then the substrate will reseed itself.


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok, perfect. I have an Eheim easy 35 (Ecco 2232) I switched to this a month ago and moved over the media from the previous filter. I can also sift the old gravel and move over the smaller particles to mix in with the new. There was sand in the front section of the tank that was contaminated by the 3d background that came with the tank, which I am chucking and replacing with new as well. 

The 3d background had been cut to create rockwork across the tank. Looked awesome but ph kept rising and fish kept dying, so I pulled it out, and it had a really strong petrochemical smell, and so did the sand in front of it.

Lesson learned, nothing man-made goes into my tanks now.


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback guys! Maximus, hope all goes well with your new tank too!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

maximusfish said:


> Ok, perfect. I have an Eheim easy 35 (Ecco 2232) I switched to this a month ago and moved over the media from the previous filter. I can also sift the old gravel and move over the smaller particles to mix in with the new. There was sand in the front section of the tank that was contaminated by the 3d background that came with the tank, which I am chucking and replacing with new as well.


In your case I would discard it all then. Why risk it? The Eheim Ecco should have enough bio in it to start the setup off properly. You just have to keep the fishload moderate and monitor for stress for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

A pic of my 45 g aquarium - now populated with cories, zebra danios and firebellied newts  Sorry the photo has so many reflections, will try to get one in low light later!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Where did you get the gnarly wood? Looks great!


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Where did you get the gnarly wood? Looks great!


Thanks! I got the wood from King Ed Pet Centre - they have a lot!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you mind me asking you how much you paid? I find a lot of their pricing over the top.


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes, i recall it being pretty expensive - probably around $40? But i really wanted it lol


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

Here's a better shot of the aquarium, without the reflections...


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

The plants have gone nuts since my last pic!


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

Deleted...I commented on a LFS...wrong thread for that.


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

One of my "pepsi cola's" out for a cruise...

















Sterbai Cories in the back of the pic...









Newt and reflection...


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

A big shout out to April for my healthy newts  Have had them for almost 8 months now and they are doing great!

View attachment 105977


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

They are nice and plump now! A good mother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

